# SetCPU Speed



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Are all overclock speeds used through SetCPU stable or only certain ones? Anybody noticed some more stable that others?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

i am ondemand 1.9GHZ. No issues for me.


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

TokiHacker said:


> i am ondemand 1.9GHZ. No issues for me.


How's the battery life with that? I know that with this Alpha build battery life has taken a back seat, but Is it any worse with 1.9? And how did you get 1.9? the highest mine will let me go is 1.782.

Also, love the sig pic! SAMCRO!


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Never used setCPU before, what's ondemand?

Also, when i run setCPU, do i just change Max and Min, and just close app? or do I need to click any button for it to be set?

I read someone stating Max of 1.5 Ghz and Min of 324 Mhz something.. as stable.. 
so im just using that


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> Never used setCPU before, what's ondemand?
> 
> Also, when i run setCPU, do i just change Max and Min, and just close app? or do I need to click any button for it to be set?
> 
> ...


I think the 1.5ghz stable is coming from the fact the chip before being underclocked ran at 1.5ghz. the 384 min is supposed to help fight the SOD and so far it's been pretty stable. Haven't pushed it to 1.9 but at 1.7 it ran fast and seemed fine.


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm running 1.7 through CPU master and it is running very stable and fast


----------



## rexian (Oct 15, 2011)

At 1.5GHz MX Video Player doesn't play 720p MKVs properly. I am using the SW(fast) codec, not the HW ones as neither ARM7 nor anything lower works.

Anyone is able to play 720p MKVs smoothly at 1.7GHz?


----------



## falsehope (Oct 17, 2011)

Why use Setcpu when CM7 has overclocking built in?


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

"falsehope said:


> Why use Setcpu when CM7 has overclocking built in?


Because, if you actually go into that menu you will find if you click on Max or min speed, you will not have any options to choose from. Only 3rd party applications work


----------



## falsehope (Oct 17, 2011)

"redundant409 said:


> Because, if you actually go into that menu you will find if you click on Max or min speed, you will not have any options to choose from. Only 3rd party applications work


You are right... I guess I'm just used to my G2. Thanks for that info.


----------



## aliu (Jun 29, 2011)

rexian said:


> At 1.5GHz MX Video Player doesn't play 720p MKVs properly. I am using the SW(fast) codec, not the HW ones as neither ARM7 nor anything lower works.
> 
> Anyone is able to play 720p MKVs smoothly at 1.7GHz?


I am able to playback some 720p MKVs smoothly using SetCPU performance mode and ARMv7 build of Rockplayer. I think different encoding affect the power necessary for playback.


----------



## carlosbsanchez (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm at Max 1.7 and min 432 and no issues.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

1.5-384 here don't see the need for faster.


----------

